# My Custom In-Wall Entertainment Center Project! With lots of photos!!



## joseph011 (Apr 10, 2006)

I am in final stages of this big project but I will use this thread to start posting pics from the very beginning...I have lots of pics.

The purpose of this project is to hide wires and make the media boxes fit in nicely and look good beside the plasma screen.

Everything will be in-wall for looks and to save space and hide the massive wires. Let me know what you think!

Check out ALL photos here: 
*GALLERY LINK - ALL PHOTOS *

*Also check out my website http://www.housejudge.com to rate houses 1 through 10 in all areas of USA and Canada. Lots of decor and design ideas.*





























Mock-up photo:









Again, Check out ALL photos here: 
*GALLERY LINK - ALL PHOTOS *

*Let me know what you think  *


----------



## joseph011 (Apr 10, 2006)

here is an updated photo:

for 5 more photos check out the gallery click here


----------



## Alyssa (Apr 29, 2006)

Impressive! We had thought about doing an in-wall entertainment center as well but honestly my Husband isn't that crafty and I just know my living room would have been torn apart for months...lol looks great, good luck!


----------



## joseph011 (Apr 10, 2006)

Alyssa said:


> Impressive! We had thought about doing an in-wall entertainment center as well but honestly my Husband isn't that crafty and I just know my living room would have been torn apart for months...lol looks great, good luck!


Thanks Alyssa! I thought I wasn't crafty either but you learn as you go. this is only my 2nd project...he has to start somewhere  with your encouragement of course hehe


----------



## AmericaM (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey. I really like the idea. I was actually drawing up a plan for my living room before I discovered this site.
Real space saver and no ugly wiring to be seen. Keep me updated. Maybe I can ask you for some advice
when I start my project with the in-wall system. And I like the idea of the pot lights in the boxes.

Ps. What size is your tv? 
And nice Bose system you got there. Haha


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks nice! I want to see it finished. I plan on doing similar when I finish the "theater" area of my basement.

My only concern is air circulation. With the boxes nearly sealed, and the lights on top (unless you used LEDs), some of that electronics equipment can get pretty-hot. My cable box from Comcast by itself can generate a good amount of heat. Not that you're going to have a problem, but something to keep an eye on for the first little-bit, to make sure you don't cook your electronics.


----------



## AmericaM (Oct 31, 2009)

hyunelan2 said:


> Looks nice! I want to see it finished. I plan on doing similar when I finish the "theater" area of my basement.
> 
> My only concern is air circulation. With the boxes nearly sealed, and the lights on top (unless you used LEDs), some of that electronics equipment can get pretty-hot. My cable box from Comcast by itself can generate a good amount of heat. Not that you're going to have a problem, but something to keep an eye on for the first little-bit, to make sure you don't cook your electronics.


That's true. I was concerned about that too so I'm thinking about getting little fans and attach them to the back of the boxes so circulate the air.

Another concern is what if you want to change something with the boxes or add something? How would you reach it? Unless you have a secret compartment where you can access everything.


----------



## Sanford (Nov 2, 2009)

It's interesting how flat panel tvs have really changed the face of living room furniture/decorating. The requirement of a huge tv stand always gave you a great place to put all the accessories, but now we need nice creative ideas like this one in order to keep it clean and tidy.


----------



## Wenge Master (Oct 15, 2010)

I love wall mounting flat screens, but I'm trying to find ideas for a shelving system that would work above my dresser in the bedroom for all my media/ entertainment needs.

by the way, Im curious how the final product turned out... any final pics?


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wenge Master said:


> I love wall mounting flat screens, but I'm trying to find ideas for a shelving system that would work above my dresser in the bedroom for all my media/ entertainment needs.
> 
> by the way, Im curious how the final product turned out... any final pics?


 
Would be nice to have a follow up, and final pics. But this OP started this thread about 4 years ago. I am looking for some ideas before I complete
my inwall entertainment center.


----------



## cgoll (Apr 23, 2008)

When I saw this thread was started 4 years ago, I relooked the TV in the first post. It looks to be about 46 inches, give or take.

Do you know what that TV cost 4 years ago?!? At least 4 times the $600 they cost now! Glad I'm a late adapter...


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

cgoll said:


> When I saw this thread was started 4 years ago, I relooked the TV in the first post. It looks to be about 46 inches, give or take.
> 
> Do you know what that TV cost 4 years ago?!? At least 4 times the $600 they cost now! Glad I'm a late adapter...


 
My thoughts exactly, lol. My 50" just cost me $1100.
I simply couldn't afford doulbe or triple that for a tv.


----------



## Sandra20 (Dec 30, 2010)

Very interesting! I like it.


----------

